# Black jack oak used for smoking



## jake0531 (Feb 27, 2017)

Anybody use blackjack oak for smoking? I have access to a ton of it if I want. I hear guys using red and white oak a lot but never heard of anybody using blackjack oak 

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sure, if i'm not mistaken I think its part of the red oak genus.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 3, 2017)

Blackjack is just fine for smoking. I try to remove most of the bark though since it's so heavy.


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 3, 2017)

I've used Blackjack for grilling for many years since it's considered a scrub oak and readily available here in NE Florida.

I recently started using it as a smoking wood in my new Land 60D.

The several briskets, pork butts, and chickens have turned out great.

FWIW I leave the bark on. It burns just fine.

Ben Lang told me that he didn't care for Live Oak or most of the red oaks because they gave a stronger flavor than is considered good at comps. He preferred the Water and Laurel Oaks for their more mild smoke.

I don't compete so think all the local oaks work just fine.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2017)

I always take the bark off of oak , and other heavy bark wood .


----------

